# Tumor check?



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Reading about families who's Goldens have died from hemmoraging tumors [ sometimes overnight without any previous warnings].

If this is common with Goldens, is there testing or checkup of any kind that this problem can be looked for?

Tumors just don't appear one day and kill the next...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, that is the scenario in most cases-it is a very hard cancer to detect.

Here is an excellent article on hemangio:

http://www.americanboxerclub.org/purina5.html


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

An incorrect blood test caused me to have an ultrasound performed on my golden's abdomen last November. His liver was fine, but the ultrasound revealed two tumors in his spleen.
He had his spleen and a stomach tumor (found during surgery) removed in February. the tumors were benign, but his vet believed he would have bled out without warning if we hadn't found them and had them removed. The stomach tumor was already bleeding, but he showed NO signs of ill health.
He is still here and doing fine. I found his tumors by accident. Even if you did and ultrasound every year there is not guarantee you would find the tumors in time and if they were cancerous there is no guarantee surgery would be enough.


----------

